# Max Pallan and Jeff Delaney



## truth_seeker87 (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anyone mind explaining who these two characters are and what the controversy is between them and the rest of the Modern Arnis orgs. I have been to some of Jeffs seminars and one of his camps and heard Max Pallan was an awesome Arnisador but have never seen him


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't know this story?!?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 11, 2007)

truth_seeker87 said:


> Does anyone mind explaining who these two characters are and what the controversy is between them and the rest of the Modern Arnis orgs. I have been to some of Jeffs seminars and one of his camps and heard Max Pallan was an awesome Arnisador but have never seen him


Do you mean if there is any controversy between the two individuals mentioned or individually in regards to the mainstream Modern Arnis groups?

For Jeff Delany individually, you can do a search on his name for several long threads concerning him here on MT.

For Max Pallen, I don't recall hearing anything like that.

With all due respect to you and the two gentlemen mentioned, at this point in time, even if there was a concern, just enjoy yourself and train.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 11, 2007)

truth_seeker87 said:


> Does anyone mind explaining who these two characters are and what the controversy is between them and the rest of the Modern Arnis orgs. I have been to some of Jeffs seminars and one of his camps and heard Max Pallan was an awesome Arnisador but have never seen him


 
Jeff Delaney is one of the original 7 Masters of Tapi-Tapi (along with Chuck Gauss, Randi Shea, Brian Zawilinski, Ken Smith, Gabi Roloff & Ken Ladis).  He split from IMAF, Inc. after the Professor's death in 2001 and formed IMAF.

Max Pallen is a very well known kajukenbo stylist who also does senko teros eskrima.

Since the Professor's death in 2001, many of his senior students have gone their own path and are propogating Modern Arnis in teir own organizations:

The above MoTTs named are in IMAF, Inc.
I do Modern Arnis 80 (MA 80) and am a member of the World Brotherhood of Modern Arnis.
Tim Hartman heads up the WMAA.
Dieter Knuttel heads up the DAV.
Kelly Worden heads up the WMAC.
Remy P. Presas heads up MARPPIO.
There is also a USA branch of the IMAFP.
Whoever I inadvertantly left out.
Controversy?  I think not.  We head our organizations and train.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## truth_seeker87 (Jul 11, 2007)

I had looked at a few of the threads and would have to say I am very surprised. From what I have seen Jeff is a very good teacher and have enjoyed his seminars and company many times. Even if he went off on his on with out being the highest ranked, I believe Dan your right in saying no contriversy just train. Hate to see people seperated though. 

I was a bit turned off to Modern Arnis after a friend of mine was axed from one of the IMAF schools (purly in-house politics, Jeff didn't know about it)  I am out of that school in question, but had moved on since before that contriversy.

Now I am mainly a Ryukyu Kempo (Oyata line) practitioner and run a small club at my college. Wouldn't mind labbing techniques with other MA's in my area.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 11, 2007)

Well after the Professor passed with no designated one true heir people simply went their own ways and are doing their own thing.  Modern Arnis is growing and many people are contributing to it's growth.


----------



## truth_seeker87 (Jul 11, 2007)

I suppose thats what happens in this situation. Thats good, at least it didn't die out with the Prof. Its a good art.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 11, 2007)

truth_seeker87 said:


> I suppose thats what happens in this situation. Thats good, at least it didn't die out with the Prof. Its a good art.


 
Absolutely!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 11, 2007)

truth_seeker87 said:


> I had looked at a few of the threads and would have to say I am very surprised. From what I have seen Jeff is a very good teacher and have enjoyed his seminars and company many times. Even if he went off on his on with out being the highest ranked, I believe Dan your right in saying no contriversy just train. Hate to see people seperated though.
> 
> I was a bit turned off to Modern Arnis after a friend of mine was axed from one of the IMAF schools (purly in-house politics, Jeff didn't know about it) I am out of that school in question, but had moved on since before that contriversy.
> 
> Now I am mainly a Ryukyu Kempo (Oyata line) practitioner and run a small club at my college. Wouldn't mind labbing techniques with other MA's in my area.



My issues with Jeff are personal. I have stated them here before. I have also stated they personal before.  As to in-house politics, this is much of the issues I have with Jeff.


----------



## truth_seeker87 (Jul 12, 2007)

What I meant by in house politics is that the particular school in question had in house politics with my buddy. jeff had nothing to do with it.

It is a shame you and him have issues. I have never gone to any other MA seminars other then his, I wouldn't mind seeing it done in a different light


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 12, 2007)

truth_seeker87 said:


> What I meant by in house politics is that the particular school in question had in house politics with my buddy. jeff had nothing to do with it.
> 
> It is a shame you and him have issues. I have never gone to any other MA seminars other then his, I wouldn't mind seeing it done in a different light




As Dan pointed out there are lots of groups. Check them out and go to a seminar or a camp. Even one of Jeff's. Just because I do not like him is not a reason for you to not check him out. Check him and others out. If you like it great. If not then check some of the others out as well. They might teach in a manner that you do like.


----------



## LocknBlock (Jul 14, 2007)

"Max Pallen is a very well known kajukenbo stylist who also does senko teros eskrima."

GM Max Pallen's Senkotiros is a lot more then just Kajukenbo & Modern Arnis, he has over the years gone to where he is from in PI to get more local & regional styles which he has combined into his Senkotiros. Also he will have a camp in PI next year. Going to a meeting this Sunday with GM Max Pallen with some other GMs from different styles to maybe continue this spirit of cohesiveness that we want to see in FMA world grow.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jul 15, 2007)

I wasn't aware of any controversy involving Prof. Pallen.  Could you state anything specific?  Prof. will be at my school in PA in a little over a week, so I may be able to ask him about the subject and clear it up.  e-mail me ay silverdragonmartialarts@hotmail.com


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 23, 2007)

PWB
Rereading the posts I didn't see where anything was really said about GM Pallen being part of a controversy.  I think maybe since he is/was involed with Jeff D. his name was thrown in there.  I don't think there was something to clear up.

I went to see GM Pallen in a seminar a couple of years ago and I gained from it.  His teachings on the supported/braced blocking I thought were pretty good and made it easier to block and trap the stick.  If I wasn't already committed to another seminar I would probably be making this years seminar with him.

Mark


----------

